# Howdy from Texas....



## ebojones (Oct 20, 2014)

Proud to say that I was newly raised on this past Saturday, and can hardly wait to get to work.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 20, 2014)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum. I'm newly raised myself as of 4 Aug this year.


----------



## ebojones (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks Brother. Congrats to you too Warrior1256


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted brother.


----------



## ebojones (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you my brothers.


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 21, 2014)

A hearty congratulations! There is much work left to do, please join us in it.


----------



## goomba (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome to the site and fraternity.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 21, 2014)

Congratulations and welcome


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 22, 2014)

Welcome aboard and congratulations on your recent Raising.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 22, 2014)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## El Dud3rino (Oct 22, 2014)

Congratulations! This is one of my favorite sites and apps! Enjoy! Thanks for joining both Masonry and the app!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 24, 2014)

Congratulations & Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Tspoon (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi everyone sorry but I don't know how to start my own talk topic but just wanted to ask something as I am a new EA and don't know much about freemasonry.

I when to a quiz night at a lodge were family and friends were able to come then half way through the night they open up the lodge room for everyone to see and talk round in +_+ is this normal ????


----------



## crono782 (Oct 24, 2014)

To start a topic, find a subforum that is the correct discussion topic and then use the button for "new topic". To your question, as in they opened the door where people could come in and look around? I've seen this done many times, heck our officer installation is held inside our lodge room and is open to family/friends... Or do you mean they actually opened an EA lodge while family was present? Such an occurrence would be a grossly Masonic offense.


----------

